# A day in the life at The GTR Shop



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi all

I just thought i would post up a few random snaps of what we get up to at The GTR Shop during our working day. As you can see there is alot going on at the moment and for those wanting details on our up and and coming stock cars some tanatalising pictures of their progress.


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

more pics/info on that 32 please m8


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

More pics would be great.:thumbsup:
Is that an R31?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

blitzman said:


> More pics would be great.:thumbsup:
> Is that an R31?


Its a DR30 mate.


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

whats the lemon doing in your garage


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hja-Ozz said:


> whats the lemon doing in your garage


You do know that there were 2 Lemons made by Jun dont you


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

dave i need to work in your garage lmao


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Some progress with one of the GTR's


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

^^^^^^thats so koooool do you have any pics from other angles like the front ect?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

So that's whats going on with Jeremy's old car :thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Some stuff being loaded into one of the vans, getting ready for sale in www.TheGTRShop.com webshop.

Also, the DR30 RS Turbo everyone is asking about LOL!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Some other goodies heading to the webshop too. N1 Lights, R34 Seats and Exhaust systems, NISMO clutch, R34 front winkers, HKS 2530's and loadsa other stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

called in to see dave today, 

R32 OMG!
R33 OMFG still sweet as it sat there burbling away lol
DR30 mmmm

good to see you again mate & nice to catch up as i said when i was there those cars wont last two minutes on the market, stunning cars as always


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

markpriorgts-t said:


> called in to see dave today,
> 
> R32 OMG!
> R33 OMFG still sweet as it sat there burbling away lol
> ...


They be posted up for sale pretty soon too, just finishing some odd jobs


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

wheels how much


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Ahh sorry not for grabs! They were removed from a stock car for refurbishing. They are custom split rim 12x18"


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

just a few more final jobs before these two stunners are available to buy.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

dave!!!!!!!!!! what is going on with those wheels on your car! take them offfffffffffffffffff!!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

lol was talking to dave about this the other day, they are gorgeous wheels but just not for that car, 

and his gold wheels just suit the car down to the ground,



and the picture of that 33 with the gold wheels on is just iconic!!











the rims on the 32 have come up well mind


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

G40tee said:


> dave!!!!!!!!!! what is going on with those wheels on your car! take them offfffffffffffffffff!!


they are only on the car whilst the originals are have a refurb lol! They are destined for another GTR mate


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

psssht lucky man! haha

i was gonna get in my car and come ooop north to kick your ass! lol

i have seen something about those wheels before somewhere but cant remember for the life of me where! :S

hows things then? you seem to be moving forward leaps and bounds! you little entrepreneur you!!


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

they look minted


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

this little number should be up for sale this week










and this is the "butt end" of that little number. ARC spoiler and a rather tastey AbFlug carbon under diffuser.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

davew said:


> this little number should be up for sale this week


.


and this is the "butt end" of that little number. ARC spoiler and a rather tastey AbFlug carbon under diffuser.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Prepping the wheels off my OS Giken R33:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

are those wheels made by dyson?


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow, any more pics of that R33 (looks like a 400R)? Is it for sale?


----------



## ooomoo (May 12, 2010)

Wow nice cars


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Ginzilla said:


> Wow, any more pics of that R33 (looks like a 400R)? Is it for sale?




More pics of the Yellow R33 V-Spec shortly


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

We've even got a double do-luck LOL! R32 and R33 available. Both extreme BHP !!

Oh and we now stock our own branded sticker sets and windscreen flashes...............uber cool


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

davew said:


> .
> 
> 
> and this is the "butt end" of that little number. ARC spoiler and a rather tastey AbFlug carbon under diffuser.


That my old car  good to see it being treated how it should be 

Dave, any more pictures of it ??????? :thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

JayJay said:


> That my old car  good to see it being treated how it should be
> 
> Dave, any more pictures of it ??????? :thumbsup:


Should be some great pictures up next week, you will be gobsmacked LOL!!!!


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

davew said:


> Should be some great pictures up next week, you will be gobsmacked LOL!!!!


cant wait 

if you want to tease me and only me then PM me 

i cant wait


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

And our OS Giken RB30 TO4Z GTR will be available for purchase after JAE.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Here's a quick peek at the 2.7 R32 we are preparing:thumbsup:


----------

